# Exposure Lights giveaway - Enter here!



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

To our friends and fellow MTBR forum members: After our first sucessful Spring giveaway on this forum (by the esteemed MTBR founder Francois) We'd like to get the Fall sweepstakes giveaway rolling for a free set of Exposure Lights, including the Maxx D (bar mounted) and Diablo (New helmet mounted P7 emitter) - a $650 value, to be given away to one lucky person! 

Between now and the end of daylights saving time (Nov 2nd), we'll be accepting entries that will be drawn using the same previous, impartial system as at Sea Otter.

All you have to do to be entered is:

Post under this thread e.g. "Hey enter me!" , and simply tell us which single feature about Exposure Lights LEDs that most interests you:

1. Extremely lightweight
2. Cable free / no external battery.
3. You name it...
e.g. "#2 for me" or "I dig the lazer etching man"

Sunday November 2nd 2009 at midnight is the deadline for us to include your entry.

We'll post the winner the next day in this thread and then we'll PM the winner for shipping details. We'll give you a month to get back to us and then we reserve the right to offer it to a runner up.

The days are getting short - bring on the dark!

Good Luck and thanks for playing.


----------



## dino (Jul 21, 2004)

*hey enter me*

Do I get bonus points for being first?

*Cable Free* is the shizzle with Exposure lights, for sure.

Cheers.


----------



## ASpot13 (Apr 4, 2007)

Have to say cable free is a nice feature!


----------



## RockyGuy (Aug 12, 2004)

*Hey enter me*

Cable free is definitely the best feature in my mind


----------



## robertalanclarke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hey enter me*

Cable free does it for me


----------



## coombs (Jun 22, 2005)

*hey enter me*

The cordless feature is tops for me.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

*Hey enter me*

Cable Free


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Enter me too!

I like Cable free!


----------



## scruffylooking (Sep 15, 2005)

Enter me! All things being similar (lumens, size, weight, battery life) then cable free is definitely the winning feature.

Thanks!


----------



## dixie_cragger (Feb 4, 2009)

Cable free is def neat but would like that in addition to light quality. What good is cable free if the light sucks! :thumbsup:


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Enter me!

Lightweight lights are a plus for this weight weenie!


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

"Hey enter me!"

I need that lite light!
Or is it light lite?

Hows about donating a set to sponsor the 24 Hours Of Gold.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

*Pick me, pick me!*

Oh yeah, enter ME!

I dig the no cables part.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey enter me

Cable free / no external battery does it for me.
No hassle light system one box fit and forget


----------



## Toxic (Jun 10, 2005)

*Hey Enter Me!*

I like the light weight best, but the lack of wires is also a big plus!


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

Enter Me Please.

I like the "no wires feature"


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Enter Me*

Best feature I see in these lights:

Not a cookie cutter approach to lighting, but instead innovative "out of the box" design with good attention to detail and light output.


----------



## siwilliams (Jul 23, 2009)

*Enter me!*

Light weight gets my vote!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

*Hey, Enter Me*


Cable Free


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

*Hey enter me!*

Cable free!


----------



## JohnnieA (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey - Enter me!!

Cable Free.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

*Hey enter me!*

one piece design. The wires are simply a nice side effect of not having two separate parts to attach to my bike. Would be awesome for a headlamp to not have a cord down to my pack too!


----------



## Zillon (Sep 24, 2007)

Enter me!

Honestly, though... I'm simply interested in having a light so I can keep riding through the night. 

The cordless feature is nice, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey,

Sign me up!!!
*Cable free / no external battery.*


----------



## mtbdcd (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Enter Me.

Cable Free.
Like the other features too.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Hey enter me*

#2 for me.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I like the new Diablo that just came out. Does anyone know if it's compatible with any of the piggyback batteries though?


Oh, and enter me


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

*hey enter me*

the things i like best about exposure lights:
1. cable free
2. strong well made mount
3. looks *****in!
4. made of metal
5. nice carry cases

i hope i win, that new light looks rad.


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

*hey enter me*

Seems to be a well thought out package with nice attention to detail(s). Cable free is a bonus.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey enter me!*

Cable free is the thing I'm most interested in.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey enter me
Cable Free


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in!!

I think the cablefree design is the biggest advantage of these lights:thumbsup: Especialy on the helmet!


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

*hey enter me!*

Cable free! and the expansion options are what grabbed my attention.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Enter me too*

Look at me. No wires!!!!!!!!!!

I'm in.


----------



## ENuffZ (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hey enter me*

Cable free sounds good.
Never heard or seen these lights in Australia.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Hey enter me*

First of all, Lumens is the most important, and of course cable free rocks!

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Count me in. Cable free fore me.

Tim


----------



## xiejol (May 22, 2009)

*Hey Enter Me*

Definitely cable-free.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

HEY ENTER ME

I like no cable thing.


----------



## DeltaBluz (Jan 21, 2007)

*Hey Enter Me!*

I love the cable free!


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

Jim311 said:


> I like the new Diablo that just came out. Does anyone know if it's compatible with any of the piggyback batteries though?
> 
> Oh, and enter me


Absolutely compatible with the Piggy's, OINK!
Works like a charm and has changed my night riding experience!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey enter me*

Lightweight is key, due to the fact that my current light is HEAVY on my head.

John


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*Enter me!*

3. Won't get washed out by my friends' LED/HID setups like my current halogen does!:madman:


----------



## mtbmojo (Nov 9, 2004)

*"Hey enter me!"*

Cable free / no external battery.


----------



## Rumpelstilz (Aug 25, 2009)

"Enter me!"
Cable free, light weight, lumen output and the robust build make it a winner in my book.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

*Hey, please enter me!*

Lightweight, brightness, and battery life are the most important things to me. I do realize one cannot have the best of all three, but a good balance works for me.

-Pete


----------



## Woodcore (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey enter me!

Cable Free is nice


----------



## MrClean (Jul 8, 2004)

Enter me too PLEASE

Cable free all the way


----------



## VTmojo (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey enter me! Cable free and light weight are both great features.


----------



## ktz84 (Sep 6, 2009)

Enter me too please

Lightweight does it for me


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey I can't see a thing!
Enter me into the drawing please.
Me want to keep up with my "Jet" powered buddies.
The output of light will keep this Clyde in stride!


----------



## bighit2005 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey enter Me.

Both lightweight and cable free and cool.


----------



## MrBalky (Mar 12, 2004)

*Hey enter me!*

Cable free for sure!


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Hey, enter me*

Cable free would be a huge plus. Being lightweight with a nice clean look would be second.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

*Hey Enter Me In The Contest!!*

I think the best feature is cable free. I don't like dealing with cables when I'm riding around at night and the ability to take the light off the bike and shine it round when changing a tube or fixing something, not having to fiddle with cables is important as well.



[email protected] said:


> To our friends and fellow MTBR forum members: After our first sucessful Spring giveaway on this forum (by the esteemed MTBR founder Francois) We'd like to get the Fall sweepstakes giveaway rolling for a free set of Exposure Lights, including the Maxx D (bar mounted) and Diablo (New helmet mounted P7 emmittor) - a $650 value, to be given away to one lucky person!
> 
> Between now and the end of daylights saving time (Nov 2nd), we'll be accepting entries that will be drawn using the same previous, impartial system as at Sea Otter.
> 
> ...


----------



## collin2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey enter me!

Cable free is the way to go!


----------



## DirtyMtnBikeHer (Jul 30, 2009)

I so need this light!!!
Cable free is fantastic and I need lights so pick me! me!


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Hey enter me*

No external battery would be great.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Enter Me

I like the light weight!!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Please enter me too.

Wireless, lightweight, bright light - these are key features. In one package? That would be awesome.


----------



## mco804 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Enter Me
Cable free !!!


----------



## mirusa (Apr 29, 2006)

hey enter me -
Been looking for a bright light to replace old halogen bulbs and weak batteries. No cables sounds great - sign me up!!


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey! Enter me. 

Cord free is a cool feature. I admit. Actually, 1000 lumens in a cord free package is pretty amazing. The case is really nicely done as well. It's obvious a lot of care goes into this product.

Best feature for me is I'm trying to lose weight and get my blood pressure down. I'm down to 235 from 275, and it's getting dark early. Most days it's dark when I finally make it home from work and it's almost impossible to get a ride in. Money is tight and a light enabling me to ride at night and see where I'm going? That'd be the best feature.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Hey Enter Me!

Cable free is a huge plus for your system.


----------



## MIKE157 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey enter me ! Cable free sounds nice....


----------



## dac89 (Oct 7, 2009)

... no more wires dangling around my knees, I love it. And you gotta love the LEDs.


----------



## chuckred (Apr 27, 2007)

*Hey Enter Me!*

Cable free got me hoooked!


----------



## radray (Jun 15, 2009)

*"Hey Enter Me!"*

There are a lot of features I like about your lights

1. Lightweight
2. Cable Free
3. Option for External Battery


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

*hey i want in*

enter me and here is why, i love yours lights they are very sexy. i don't have lights, cable free is awesome toooooo


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

*Hey Enter Me*

Cable free is for me


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

I said "enter me" huh huh


----------



## juniordirt (Jul 7, 2009)

I like the cable free. 

Enter me.


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

enter me 
i like cable free


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey enter me! I like the quick release bracket and there are no cords to get tangled up in the brush.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey enter me! i like the internal batteries.


----------



## sevkev (Feb 26, 2008)

*hey enter me*

I like the lack of cables


----------



## JCYC5 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Enter me!*

Cable free is definitely the best feature for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey enter me! too-

#3- I like the long run times, and the way James spelled 'emmittor.'


----------



## AusRider (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Enter Me

Cable Free

Cheers,


----------



## funrider (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey enter me!!!
The best thing I like is the lack of cables, just mount the light and it's good to go.


----------



## Rqukrawler (Aug 2, 2004)

HEY ENTER ME

Just rode my first ride with my new Diablo

Weight

I was dreading the dark season before my Diablo showed up. My bike handled different with a brick in the cage.

A Diablo on the helmet and another on the bars... Ooooooooo

I'll donate the MaxxD to the runner up. Karma baby...


----------



## JRA (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hey Enter Me!*

I love how the look of the multiple LED's reminds me of the front of a gatling gun ... ready to rotate and fire.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

*Hey enter me!*

Enter me!

I like #2, no cables, and the design is nice too


----------



## EvilGringo (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey enter me

cable free FTW!


----------



## mtbmojo (Nov 9, 2004)

*"Hey enter me!"*

1. Extremely lightweight


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

LWright said:


> "Hey enter me!"
> 
> I need that lite light!
> Or is it light lite?
> ...


We are always open to reviewing proposals for event sponsorship - PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

boomn said:


> one piece design. The wires are simply a nice side effect of not having two separate parts to attach to my bike. Would be awesome for a headlamp to not have a cord down to my pack too!


Check out the helmet mounted, cable free Diablo with the new P7 Emitter rated as high as 700 lumens - it's enough light to just run that alone for the average technical night ride.

BTW if anyone buys one of our lights between now and when we announce the winner and they are the winner, we'll refund you for the purchase.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Enter me, i like the smart port technology. :thumbsup:


----------



## Klein_man (Nov 20, 2006)

*Hey Enter Me*

Like the cable free design.


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

*Hey Enter Me*

Because they are compact and can mount anywhere because of the lack of cables.

Thanks.


----------



## nnamssorxela (Sep 27, 2009)

*hey enter me*

enter me

I like:

1)the large variety of mounting options
2)battery indicator!
3)weather proof


----------



## pis (Oct 17, 2007)

*hey enter me*

no cables


----------



## crm62 (Oct 20, 2005)

*hey enter me*

Cable Free, nice beam pattern


----------



## mtbhead (Jun 17, 2004)

cable free! It allows me crash like a crazy man, without worry of f-ing up the light...


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

*"Hey enter me!"*

No external battery is sweet!


----------



## cjonesin420 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Enter Me*

No Cables would be SWEET "Hey Enter Me"


----------



## trouty65 (Aug 6, 2008)

Absolute quality self contained light.

I have looked at sooo many lights but keep coming back to this one. Super neat and convenient 

:thumbsup: 

Ps: My friend has had this light for a year and is so impressed with the whole package. Convenient, neat, easy to mount, fantastic spread of light/power output, A top notch carry case. 

I want one ......


----------



## eratanun (Oct 3, 2009)

*Hey Enter me!*

Cable free is the bee's knees!


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Please enter me.

No cables is probably the most attractive feature. That, and a quality build.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

*hey, enter me*

2. Cable free / No external battery


----------



## tominpinson (Jul 1, 2008)

Cable free add me


----------



## pswann (Feb 16, 2004)

*Hey, enter me*

cable free design!


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

*Enter Me!*

#2 - no cables


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

"Hey enter me!" 

Great output in a small package!


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

I have plenty of lights so DON'T enter me, but I think its cool you guys do this giveaway.
:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

Enter me! I'm a big fan of #2...


----------



## CTracer (Nov 14, 2005)

Enter me!

Cable free, lightweight and well designed bar/helmet mounts are the key features for me.


----------



## kirbster1966 (Jul 14, 2004)

enter me too. I really need a new lightset!

Cable free rocks it for me!


----------



## Skyline35 (May 24, 2005)

*"Hey enter me"*

#3. The total package is awesome...bright, lightweight, no cables, excellent mounts, and great customer support.


----------



## mtn_green (Jun 9, 2006)

Enter me...

1. Lack of cables
2. Burn time
3. simplicity


----------



## AaNort123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Hey enter me*

Ditto on cable free because it would be super easy for removing light after commute when you lock the bike up outside!


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey, enter me

In terms of priority.

1. Light weight
2. Cable free
3. Laser Marked (I sell laser markers so it must be marked with my equipment)


----------



## spottydog (Jul 31, 2006)

jings crivens help ma boab - it's all aboot the bonnie lights.


----------



## RightInTwo (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, enter ME!

Cable Free.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

"Hey enter me!"

Cable free...AWESOME!!


----------



## Freediver (Jan 1, 2008)

*Hey! Enter me.*

It's like a little can of beer that lights up my nights, could mine be painted up as a little can of Heineken please. Lite beer - get it lol.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hey enter me*

Cable free / no external battery


----------



## midgedork (Nov 26, 2008)

*please enter me*

cable free for me


----------



## gritsta (Nov 23, 2004)

*Exposure Light giveaway*

Please enter me! Great contest! I would say Cable free / no external battery is very cool.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Cable-free is the way for me!


----------



## Gezzza (Jun 13, 2006)

Cable free and lght weight

Enter Me


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> To our friends and fellow MTBR forum members: After our first sucessful Spring giveaway on this forum (by the esteemed MTBR founder Francois) We'd like to get the Fall sweepstakes giveaway rolling for a free set of Exposure Lights, including the Maxx D (bar mounted) and Diablo (New helmet mounted P7 emitter) - a $650 value, to be given away to one lucky person!
> 
> Between now and the end of daylights saving time (Nov 2nd), we'll be accepting entries that will be drawn using the same previous, impartial system as at Sea Otter.
> 
> ...


Cable Free for SURE!

Enter me Baby! (that's what she said?)


----------



## slow2go (May 5, 2007)

*Hey, enter me!*

Lightweight and cable free!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, enter me.
lightweight


----------



## glano (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey enter me.

2. Cable free!


----------



## steve32300 (Oct 3, 2009)

Enter me dude,as you can see,the hand me down light my Grandpa gave me is a little outdated.This pic is late 20's early 30's,I cant even get parts to keep this thing runnin anymore and the new light with cable free,light weight,and quick and neat mount dismount,along with the updated looks will help me keep the family tradition of night riding alive and well.


----------



## Greparm (Apr 4, 2008)

*Hey enter me*

Cable Free


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey enter me!

No.2


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

*Hey enter me*

I need a light bad, and this one looks like it has all the right features:thumbsup:

Lightweight
easy mounting with no cables
and bright


----------



## eg6rcr (Nov 6, 2008)

*Hey enter me!*

Cable free and also lightweight...


----------



## seven-22 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Hey Enter Me*

Lumens and battery life
Quality build
Weight
Color temperature
Cordless

Thanks!


----------



## dillausky (Oct 24, 2005)

*hey enter me please!*

Cable free is always nice


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey enter me, please.
Cable free is sweet.


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

*Hey enter me!*

Cable free does it for me!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2008)

*hey enter me*

cable free is the way


----------



## krismac (May 22, 2009)

"hey enter me"

light weight!


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Cable free so I won't get hung in a tree!!

urmb


----------



## speed_bump (Sep 30, 2004)

*Hey enter me*

Cable free, looks durable


----------



## jonaus (Oct 11, 2009)

*Hey enter me*

Cable free for sure!!

=D


----------



## davemk (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey, please enter me.

The best features are the lightweight/cable free setup.


----------



## Coasters (Sep 30, 2009)

Enter Me

Cable Free


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*Hey Enter Me!*

1. Light Weight
2. No cables
3. run times
4. clean look


----------



## Gilly86 (Feb 14, 2008)

Light Quality, and mounting flexibility "hey, enter me"


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

*Hey enter me!*

#1 Cable Free
#2 lightweight
#3 battery life


----------



## scurly (May 21, 2006)

*Hey enter me!*

Cable free is for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hey Enter Me Too*

The best feature is definitely having self contained batteries.


----------



## nirvanalx (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey enter me!

Cable free please


----------



## FortOrdDirt (Apr 7, 2008)

*Hey enter me!*

The cable free/no external battery is a winner


----------



## ukiz (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey enter me!

#1 Lightweight counts for me.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Cable free
Lightweight


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey Enter Me!

What is not to love about this light? Bright, light and comes with a nice case.

Gotta say Cable Free is awesome.


----------



## gritsta (Nov 23, 2004)

hey, enter me!

Cable free is sweet!


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

LIke it seem to be the trend I also like not having a external battery.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*Hey enter me!*

I like the 'light' weight 
and no cables


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Awesome System*

I love the fact the lights are lite weight no cables and great for 24 hr racing. Plus people comment on them when they are being used at what a cool system you are using. A-1 set up.


----------



## leondelmonte (May 26, 2009)

*Enter Me!!!!!*

"Hey enter me!"

1. Love the fact that its cable free, I always see people snapping cables of units
2. Mean Looking light


----------



## snowhoss (Feb 18, 2007)

*Hey, Enter me!*

I love the light weight, cable free design. Heck, whats not to like!


----------



## daniel_owen_uk (May 15, 2008)

Hey Enter Me

Light & Light


----------



## daniel_owen_uk (May 15, 2008)

Hey Enter Me!

Light & Light


----------



## botanicbiker (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey Enter Me because I like cable free.


----------



## mjaybird65 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey enter me!

being self contained - no external batteries and thus no wires make it an ideal system to use as a mutli-bike & multi-purpose light.


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

ENTER ME!!!!

Definitely the cable free design and still long lasting


----------



## amor587 (Dec 9, 2004)

"HEY ENTER ME!!!!!"

I like the idea of wireless, but also find battery life improtant.


----------



## smburnette (Oct 12, 2009)

Enter me please..

I like the cable free aspect of the lights...


----------



## tripen2 (Oct 11, 2009)

cable free


----------



## ClintChild (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hey Enter Me*

lightweight


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Hey Enter Me!!*

I can't complain about the amazing amount of power these units have! They're also cylindrical which might help cut the amount of wind resistance experienced when I am riding XC @ 100+ mph.


----------



## WatchOutForThatTree (May 4, 2007)

*hey, enter me*

Cable free and lightweight! Awesome!


----------



## sandan (Feb 17, 2004)

*Hey, enter me*

Cable free, no external bettery. Sounds great!


----------



## BallisticBatteries (Oct 28, 2006)

Cable free / no external battery.Very Coool


----------



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

*Hey enter me*

#2 sounds good


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

*Hey enter Me*

1. no-hassle cable free design.
2. nice quick release mount.


----------



## dsnuh (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey enter me!

I have a Maxx D, and I love being cable free.


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey enter me!

There are 2 things about the Exposure lights that catch my interest...
a) light weight (214g for the Race MaXx 2 is awesome)
b) the clamshell storage case is awesome, and after fumbling with my own lights in "sacks" and packs I can appreciate a nice case that keeps things organized)

Otherwise, my top 5 considerations when choosing a light would generally be:
1) light output (bright and adjustable beam pattern)
2) burn time (and power settings)
3) mounting options (bar/helmet) and QUICK mounting/removal (don't like wasting riding time fumbling with screws and straps etc)
4) weight
5) charging time
6) cable free (I don't mind cables if I can get everything else I want), but never having owned a cable-free light, maybe I just don't know how nice that is.

Did I win?  :cornut: :rockon: :band: :drumroll:


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

*Hey enter me*

Cable free works for me.


----------



## tstartrekdude (Aug 11, 2009)

*hey, enter me*

its all about the output,


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

They don't require cables?
That sounds nice...sign me up.


----------



## crashdude (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey enter me!
I like to be so bright that I can be seen from the moon! :thumbsup: The laser etching is pretty switched on to!


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

enter me

cable free!!!!!

sam


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*enter me...*

I'm so into the cable free I'm adapting highend LED flashlights for my 24 hour racing rig


----------



## the202 (May 13, 2009)

Hey, enter me.

Cable Free.


----------



## ggnarl (Mar 13, 2008)

hey enter me. 
cable free.


----------



## tgb68 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey, enter me


----------



## Terrebonne (Oct 15, 2009)

"Hey enter me!" cable free is the bomb digga!


----------



## GrgX (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey, enter me!

Cable less, me likey!


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Enter me!

Cable free is pretty sweet!


----------



## slugsworth (Oct 15, 2009)

*Hey enter me!*

The beam pattern rocks!


----------



## M.r.davies (Oct 3, 2009)

*Hey enter me!*

cable free is one for me
i also like the easy switching of modes, i borrowed one of these and ran it on medium but it was simple to switch to high whilst traveling downhill


----------



## the bionic knee (Sep 27, 2007)

*Hey Enter Me!*

Lightweight, bright AND cable-free?

WANT!!


----------



## rushak (May 3, 2007)

*Hey Enter Me!*

#2 here! Love the no cordies. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Dec 30, 2003)

*Hey enter me*

Cable Free is awesome!

JP


----------



## michgnxj (Oct 26, 2006)

*Hey enter me*

Would be a fool not to give this a shot...

It's the cable free feature that does it for me.


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Enter me!!*

Light weight and cable free!!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

*Enter Me!*

Got to love the cable free! Light weight is a perk.


----------



## Hasse (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Enter Me

1. Light weight
2. Cable free
3. Attention to detail


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Enter ME!*

F cables! I just want to go fast, no hang ups please!


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

*Hey Enter Me*

Cable free is a plus!

I also pay attention to Lumens because I have awful night vision.


----------



## frank418 (Aug 24, 2006)

hey if it's free enter me


----------



## jwprolo (Apr 2, 2008)

*Enter Me*

I'm in. I think that cable free is cool, but what is awesome is that you have a way of extending runtime if needed in a cable-free design (piggyback).


----------



## Xjman1 (Nov 12, 2007)

*"Hey enter me!"*

Cable free works for me!!


----------



## Farqui (Nov 18, 2004)

#1 Extremely lightweight


----------



## mlk (May 3, 2007)

*Hey enter me*

Light weight and cable free! Awesome.


----------



## twinprism (Oct 18, 2009)

Ooh, I'm lusting over that combo, but no funds. 

I think the combination of features that does it for me, smaller, lighter, no cables, and still bright with comparable run time. If I don't win, I'll be saving my pennies. 

Please give me some northern latitude winter bright love.


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

*Hey Enter Me*

Definitely cable free


----------



## mattahlstrand (Apr 22, 2006)

"Hey enter me!"

2. aside from the obvious with good lumens, cable free is pretty sweet.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

*Hey, enter me!*

I am liking the cable-free, as long as the internal battery is up to snuff.

I usually run with lights on both my lid and bars. Ditching the cables and external battery is nice.


----------



## big-ted (Oct 16, 2005)

Enter me too!

Cable free is definitely the unique selling feature of these lights, but the build quality, whilst not unique to your brand, is also very good, and a vital feature for any potential purchase.


----------



## Freddie L (Oct 13, 2009)

*Enter me, please!*

No cables is a good thing!

/Fredrik

My first post... Entering a Give-away... I feel cheapo!


----------



## lemoncurd (Oct 9, 2009)

Enter me please.

The casing is as dark as the nights are here in the Uk.

Petworth power!


----------



## barnold74 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey enter me!
2. Cable free / No external battery


----------



## LUNARFX (Apr 20, 2009)

"Hey enter me!"

Cable free / no external battery is a no brainer on this awesome deal! Thanks for giving us the opportunity again!


----------



## ionman_1 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Enter Me*

Enter Me, Enter Me, Enter Me

1. Cable free, as a zillion others mentioned
2. Lower Cost--I think there's serious cost competition on the horizon. $600 is alot of money.


----------



## masan (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey enter me!

Cable free


----------



## stevewolf (Aug 20, 2009)

Enter me, please!

Cable free / no external battery is for me!


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hey enter me*

cable free all day and night


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Hey enter me!*

Troutie/Chris hasn't put out his all-in-one light yet so you're the only supplier of an all-in-one light.


----------



## bells (Jul 23, 2005)

hey enter me

like almost everyone else in here, I like the one-piece, cable-free idea.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

*Hey enter me*

Like the clam shell case - the solution to my transportation issues.


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

High output, light weight, cable free and no expensive HID bulbs to burn out!

Enter me.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Hey Enter ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Cable free / no external battery


----------



## blauer.nj (Feb 25, 2009)

Enter me

High output & Lightweight is sweeeeeeeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlipperyPete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Hey enter me!*

#2 Cable free frees the mind, body, bike, and soul.


----------



## Shebagger (Nov 14, 2007)

*Hey enter me!*

Hey enter me!
#2 for me


----------



## hugofabreu (Sep 20, 2005)

*Hey enter me too!*

All-in-one design wins for me too!


----------



## Ecke (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey enter me!

Battery life is important for me!


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

I would like to be the winner! So, enter me please.

I like the cable free self contained system. But that wouldn't be worth anything if the lights didn't have sufficent lumens, burn time and solid construction. In my opinion the whole package together is the real deal.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

*Hey Enter Me*

1) Lightweight
2) Cord Free

Love to have one to light the way home.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Swabby (Mar 16, 2008)

i'm in. cable free is important to me


----------



## Spoe1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Enter me please.

Cable free.


----------



## outaluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Enter: Me!

It's a light bone!


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

*hey enter me*

Cable free is the best feature.

Can't believe you are the only guys offering this, seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## SJRick (Oct 10, 2009)

*Hey enter me!*

Cable free


----------



## skidiver (Jun 2, 2008)

*Hey enter me!*

Big fan of the cable-free.


----------



## deepwoods (Dec 18, 2006)

Cable Free


----------



## Xmxr (Jan 3, 2007)

*Hey enter me*

Gotta love cordless :thumbsup:


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

*hey enter me!!*

Internal battery system is the feature especially for night MTB riding - I take SS only to eliminate mech failure. Now it's time for my battery cord to be eliminated! Pick me!!


----------



## rideronthestorm (Mar 4, 2006)

*Hey enter me!*

Hey enter me!

2. Cable free / no external battery :thumbsup:


----------



## pap (Aug 11, 2008)

*Id love to be a part of this*

Please enter my name. My wife would love this as she is jealous of mine!!!
No wires is my favorite


----------



## OneL (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey enter me!

#2 for me!


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

*Hey enter me!*

I like the cable free aspect.


----------



## 4loveofSS (Sep 4, 2008)

*Hey Enter Me!*

No Cable Definitely. Thanks guys!


----------



## Chriffer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Enter Me! Cable free means one less thing to break.


----------



## RectifiedEarth (Oct 21, 2009)

*Great Idea*

Hey Enter Me!

Light and bright does it for me  
No cables a bonus.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I like the lumens.


----------



## koedi (Jul 9, 2009)

Gotta go with cordless.

Hey enter me!


----------



## roadrunner (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey enter me!
no fuss illumination!


----------



## Yorto (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hey enter me!*

2. Cable free / no external battery.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

" Hey enter me "

2. Cable free / no external battery. !!!!


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey enter me*

cable free sounds schweeet.


----------



## Tking (Oct 5, 2008)

*Hey Enter Me!*

Cable free and light weight is awesome !


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

*hey enter me*

Hey enter me!

2. Cable free - love that about your lights.


----------



## Triple b (Dec 14, 2007)

Enter Me.......I love the Cable Free


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey enter me!
It is the combination of qualities that the diabalo and joystick have that make them the ideal helmet light: light weight, no cables and good power.


----------



## jakekenney (Nov 4, 2008)

*Hey enter me!*

The wireless has to be my pick.

Extra cables are never fun.


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

HEY ENTER ME It all sounds good but I think the best feature would have to be cable free


----------



## "Fred" (Sep 20, 2008)

*Hey Enter Me*

Lots of great features but cable free takes the cake


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

Enter Me

I'm afraid of the dark


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Hey enter me!

Exposure Lights,
They light up the night,
just right.
The light is light,
to ward off any fright,
in the cold dark woods,
on a moonless flight.


----------



## elhungarian (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey pick me!

I really like the design since there are no extra wires.


----------



## AceMulder (Sep 28, 2006)

Enter me!

Cable free / no external battery is what interest me most.


----------



## shimanator (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey enter me!

1_Cable free
2_reliable product


----------



## tmbwn (Dec 23, 2006)

*Hey Enter Me!!!!!*

Cable Free Baby:thumbsup:


----------



## K2K (Sep 21, 2005)

*Enter Me too please*

Cable free is the way to be


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

*Hey enter me!*

I always liked the design and the lumens output.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2006)

Enter me!

Cable free
Light free


----------



## gillestugan (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey enter me! Thanks.
Cable free would be very convenient.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hey, enter me!*

No wires, self-contained. That's nice.


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

*"Hey enter me!"*

Cordless operation, 3 hours burn time, and nearly 1000 lumen output. These are the coolest lights eva.


----------



## steve66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Please enter me for the drawing!

Definitely the best feature is a cable-free setup


----------



## elbardo (Jan 21, 2008)

*Hey enter me!*

Lightweight!!


----------



## stlrider (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey enter me.
Cable free and great looking


----------



## kopid03 (Jul 31, 2009)

Enter me, cable free is my favorite feature.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

*Enter me!*

Cable free and light weight? Sure beats the corded brick I've been using :thumbsup:


----------



## WolverineGator (Feb 26, 2004)

Cable free. I'm a bike commuter and sometimes I get tangled up with cables going over and under my shoulder bag! Please enter me.


----------



## mtbmojo (Nov 9, 2004)

*"Hey enter me!"*

1. Cable free / no external battery.
2. I need new lights (flashlight taped to my helmet) and can't afford them right now.


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

Please enter me.

Cable free and sturdy build quality are a major plus. Especialy when you helmet mounted light wire hits a branch ><...


----------



## nwmtnbiker (Oct 24, 2009)

#2, cable free, is tops for me. I have so many cable and wires on my bike already, I like not having one for your light.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 31, 2003)

*Enter Me*

I'm diggin' the whole wireless thing.

Thanks for getting involved in the MTB community/culture/whathaveyou.


----------



## joosttx (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Enter me

Love the quick release. Nice quality


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

*Thanks for entering me*

Wireless would be nice but not if the battery is not changeable. It doesn't have to be 'on the trail' easy but something that could be changed by the customer if it ever needs replacing.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

*Enter me!*

Pierce the nocturnal oblivion with power and reliability.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

*hey enter me*

cable free is the way to be!!!


----------



## peter584 (Jan 14, 2006)

*hey enter me!*

extremely lightweight and cable free!


----------



## pancitpalabok (Sep 26, 2005)

*Hey Enter Me*

Cable free / no external battery.. less weight.


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

*I'm going to win so everybody else can stop posting now*

I like the flavor... don't need to add ketchup

if there's a power outage, cable free is more convenient when visiting the 'facilities'


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

*Hey Enter Me!!!*

Can't decide if cable free or light weight is my favorite feature.


----------



## DireWolf (Aug 31, 2004)

Enter me please. Light as possible is best for me especially on the helmet.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

enter me too! the lightweight is great!

right now i have no light and am trying to save up for one. this would save me a bunch!


----------



## 550GTS (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey enter me!

looks good, batter life, cable free


----------



## Rudeb01 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey enter me!
lightweight and cable free!


----------



## WeR138 (Aug 18, 2006)

Enter me too...

2. Cable free / no external battery.


----------



## Mad_Scientist (Jun 3, 2009)

*Hey enter me*

1 more for cable free


----------



## gord962 (Aug 11, 2007)

ENTER ME!!!

Cable free is definitely the way to go. Having no external battery would be awesome.


----------



## scottydmtbike (Jan 11, 2009)

HEY ENTER ME !

The best thing about this light is that its FREE


----------



## scottydmtbike (Jan 11, 2009)

HEY ENTER ME !

The best thing about this light is that it's FREE


----------



## ridin8ude (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey enter me!!!!

#2 for sure - no cables = charge and mount and ride!

Exposure - the Dirk Diggler of lights!


----------



## bdmtb (Jun 16, 2007)

*Contest*

Hey enter me, please. I'm digging the no cables thing. Thanks.


----------



## greyghost1969 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey enter me!

Best features Cable free for sure


----------



## suspect4119 (Aug 3, 2008)

*enter me please*

Cable free sounds great!!


----------



## crohnsy (Sep 11, 2009)

*"Hey enter me !"*

I like the idea of no cables!! Thats way too awesome!


----------



## TNR (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey enter me!

Cable free + 1


----------



## inspiredliving (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey enter me!

No cables no problems


----------



## sirhoopalot (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi,

Cable free + big beam!


----------



## CardsHockey (Jul 1, 2009)

*Enter me!*

Cable Free.


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Hey enter me!*

The weight is nice and the cable free is definately the shizz:thumbsup:


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

heyyyyyyyyy, enter me!

I'm no weight weenie but it being lightweight is a plus, but after shifters and brake cables clogged up my bike the cable-less thing is just beautiful


----------



## mtbikerjohn2003 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Hey I'd like to enter the contest!*

Lets see...I like all the above features..plus if I win its free! :thumbsup: This has been a sucky year financially and winning would be really cool...What a great way to end a very crappy year....Peace...John


----------



## Porkie (May 4, 2009)

*Hey Enter Me*

I'm impressed with the amount of light per gram, also the fact it comes with an internal battery.


----------



## goin' medium (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey enter me too.
I like the wireless helmet light. Need to add the Diablo specs to your website.


----------



## hvmathews (Jul 28, 2009)

* Hey Enter Me*

The wireless feature is the best. No more cables please.


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

*hey enter me*

No cables!


----------



## pghryder (Jan 28, 2004)

*Hey Enter Me*

The cordless design


----------



## firebike7 (Aug 21, 2008)

Enter me! I like the cable free aspect. I think that is great.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

HEY ENTER ME!!!!

Cable free is the ridiculously cool feature that I'm jonesing for...:thumbsup:


----------



## davin1023 (Dec 31, 2008)

The fact that the battery is internal and there are no wires is very interesting. Think I would love that feature.


----------



## flemingcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey! Enter me!

1. I love the fact your giving them away. Great feature.
2. Cable free is sweet
3. They look cool and will probably help me get a girlfriend.


----------



## Slip Cast (Nov 1, 2009)

*Hey Enter Me!*

No cables, come on thats the deal. Its 2009 already, cables sheesh!


----------



## outback2469 (Nov 2, 2009)

hey enter me!

wireless baby


----------



## BIO (Jan 31, 2009)

Please enter me!!!

i do like no just the less feauture, but the weight and size is just perfect


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

*And the winner is?????????*

FishMan473 will be receiving an Exposure Lights 2010 Diablo and Maxx D for a $650 value! Congratulations - enjoy :thumbsup: (PM sent)

Thanks to all for your comments - we've been listening. It was so bloody successful that we are going to carry this on through the Holidays culminating in us sending three lucky soles holiday gifts (we won't take offense if you regift).

Check back in the next few days and we'll post the next competition.

[email protected]


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

=( i want one too!!!


----------



## davemk (Jan 20, 2009)

"Hey enter me!" 

The best features are the integrated battery and the light weight


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

*!!!!!!*

OMG! This is so awesome! I never win anything! <--cannot say that anymore!










James, you will hear from me shortly! THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

congrats man. I'm kinda glad the prize didn't go to one of the many people who registered an account just to enter this contest.


----------



## xbrian (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey, enter me!

Cable free, no question


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Got the lights yesterday, just in time for a night ride. Unfortunately I hurt my arm this weekend so I took the road bike out instead on a 25 mile bike path ride. Still, some of the paths here are steep and twisty.

All I can say is that this is WAY more light than I needed. At a few points I was riding at speeds in the upper 20's and there is so much throw from these lights that I think you could easily ride at 40 mph without outrunning these lights. Really, either one or the other would have been sufficient (that's not going to stop me from using both on the trails when my arm heals up!). The Maxx-D's beam is so wide that it would be fine as your only light on the bars except on the twistiest trails.

The Diablo lasted 1:05, over the rated 1 hour, despite the fact that I didn't have time to charge it all the way up.

Thank's again James and Ibex Sports!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

*Exposure Lights Review*



FishMan473 said:


> Got the lights yesterday, just in time for a night ride. Unfortunately I hurt my arm this weekend so I took the road bike out instead on a 25 mile bike path ride. Still, some of the paths here are steep and twisty.
> 
> All I can say is that this is WAY more light than I needed. At a few points I was riding at speeds in the upper 20's and there is so much throw from these lights that I think you could easily ride at 40 mph without outrunning these lights. Really, either one or the other would have been sufficient (that's not going to stop me from using both on the trails when my arm heals up!). The Maxx-D's beam is so wide that it would be fine as your only light on the bars except on the twistiest trails.
> 
> ...


Thanks Fishman - enjoy the lights - cable - free is the icing on the cake!

Guys, don't forget to enter the next giveaway http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=569112


----------



## Rqukrawler (Aug 2, 2004)

*Enter me!*

I used my Diablo while walking the kids around trick-or-treating...

Works great as a flashlight when loading up the car after a ride.

I also use regularly out in the garage when some concentrated light is in order.

Having a second Diablo to allow one on the helmet and one on the bars would rock!:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)

hey enter me
no external battery


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

The_Stig said:


> hey enter me
> no external battery


lol


----------

